# Shawano WISCONSIN



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

i live near shawano,i can help out all winter long as i'm laid off in the winter. i have complete fabrication shop at my disposal(my garage or home as the wife calls it) can and will travel to help out or need special repairs feel free to ask. 
call 24/7 1-715-745-6534
dan


----------

